# Tax Planning - Marginal Rates



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I know there may be other similar sites out there but I came across this link earlier and thought some members may find it useful as a quick guide. 


http://en.planiguide.ca/tables/ontario/tax-table-2013/


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this one as you can put your own number in. It might make you jealous of folks in lower tax jurisdictions though!

https://secure.ca.pwc.com/8525770E0077F8AB/calculators2012?Readform


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We use these sites and find them helpful. We are in the middle of tax planning now for the balance of the year. We pay attention to the marginal rates, and the break points in order to minimize taxes. We do the same once more in late October/early November when we have a better understanding of where we are with our investments from a tax perspective.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.ey.com/CA/en/Services/Tax/Tax-Calculators-2012-Personal-Tax


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I use the calculators at taxtips.ca. There is a basic one and a detailed one and they are updated annually. 

http://www.taxtips.ca/calculators.htm


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Love taxtips.ca

Great site.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

taxtips.ca rocks!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Another vote for taxtips.


----------

